# Star drag wheel stuck in PENN 113 h



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi, 

I just got a PENN senator 4/0 113H from eBay. The reel looks fine. I tighten the drag wheel to test the drag. And now The wheel is stuck. I can not loosen the wheel in any way. I am quite new in conventional reel. Can anyone help ?

THanks !


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Take the hex nut that is in the middle of the handle off, and remove the handle. If you have completely flattened the spring washer between the star wheel and handle, it may be friction locked. (jammed with debris, a gouge, etc) Once you take the nut off, however, it should relieve the tension on the handle, which should allow you to freely spin the drag wheel off.

IF, however, the threads on the main gear shaft are buggered, you have another kind of problem. You won't be able to get the star wheel off, and you'll need to send that reel to someone who is mechanically inclined.

I'm gonna take a wild guess here, and say that the threads between the shaft and star wheel are gunked up. If there is any damage to the threads, they will have to be chased with either a die, or a restoring file. Hopefully, you'll get lucky, and just get away with a good cleaning.


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for your prompt response, solid7

I am having problem to remove the hex nut, Do I need some special tool ? It'd totally locked. The reel is functional but without any adjustment to the drag. And it's not refundable !!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Soak the threads with some good penatrating oil and let sit for few hours.

Try using a regular wrench for more leverage.

You most likely will have to replace the bridge.

Easy job.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

nicefishman said:


> Thanks for your prompt response, solid7
> 
> I am having problem to remove the hex nut, Do I need some special tool ?


No special tools, but if you care about the appearance of the reel, be VERY careful how you approach the removal of that nut. I make no assumptions about your abilities, just telling you the facts.... If it were me, I'd probably use a vice with a couple of pieces of wood (like firring strips) as soft jaws to lock in the handle of the reel, to stabilize it while trying to remove the nut.

It sounds as if the reel has been dropped in salt water, at some point. Or just went years without cleaning. A good lesson in why reel maintenance is so important. When/if you get that disassembled, strip the whole reel, and give it a good soaking in solvent, then grease/oil appropriately. There are plenty of tutorials online for servicing and maintaining reels, so I won't get into that. But one important tip that many often leave out - always put a light coat of grease on ALL threads, to prevent seizing.


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

Once u get it freed-up, the next time it sitd idle for awhile,
always loosen up the drag to rake all pressure off. This applies to
all reels with a drag system.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

use this website. it has helped me a lot. alantani.com


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yuo could always just use it for grouper But seriously, this is the only time that this applies follow solids advice and go to alantani.com


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Did you get it off?


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi, all,

Thank you for the advice, Will give it a try this weekend.

Regards,


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

let us know if you get it off


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

If you live in Maryland, this guy is great:

*[email protected]*

Send him an e-mail, and find out what he'd charge to re-furb it. 
He lives in Pasadena.


----------

